# ?

## Tail

-          ?

----------


## admin

> -          ?

     , ,  ',       .    : 30   5  ( ),  - 20   5 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , ,  ',       .    : 30   5  ( ),  - 20   5 .

    .  
       .

----------


## Tail

> .

       .      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .      ?

       (    )   . 
 ,        .       .  -     
  (,   )  , .

----------


## Tail

> (    )   .

              ,        

> ,        .

        ,    .           

> .  -

     

> (,   )  , .

           ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

  ,   ))    

> ?

   ,  ,  ,    
  09   ((

----------


## Tail

> ,  ,  ,   
>   09   ((

    .

----------


## Tail

:     -    ,      . 
            15.        .   ,       
:  -    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

...

----------


## Tail

> ...

   ,

----------


## Oburi

> ...

        ? ֳ          ?  
         4000      5000...  ֳ         ? (       )

----------


## Gonosuke

,  5    .    2 ..,     .

----------


## Marat

''''   . ,  ,   ,     ''''  , therefore   ,     - (    ,   ). 5-35 , 10 -60.  5    17 .      -   ,     ,    120/ .   ---!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lipa

-   ,      !       ,    .    .      ,    -

----------


## ISTERIKA

,   .  ...
 ,   ,   [COLOR="Magenta"]** ...)))
,      ..
  (- "")  !

----------


## Tail

> (- "")  !

   ?   

> -   ,     ,    120/ .

    ? ?

----------


## ISTERIKA

.  126,   . .     5, 8, 14    .

----------


## Tail

> .  126,   . .     5, 8, 14    .

----------


## Tail

,            ?       -

----------


## LAEN

> ''''   . ,  ,   ,     ''''  ....

      ,      -   .         .  
  10 .    100 . -    !!!

----------


## krot

,   "" -,    ,    ,     ,      .    ,  .     ,     150 .    ....        .   ---!      "".     , -    .  ""  ,..      .   ""  ... ... ,      + :(((

----------


## Gonosuke

...     (,     ),   ,     .      .  
         . ,       ,     - !

----------


## admin



----------


## Mihey

> ---!      "".     , -    .  ""  ,..      .   ""  ... ... ,     + :(((

    ,   .   ,      )))      ,   , ,     )))

----------

